# Travel to France



## LegalRoadPirate (Mar 28, 2017)

Adrianflux (silly name, sounds like some clown) want to charge me £75 per month for being overseas after their very generous gift of 30 free days.Does this sound right?

No, I don't have the policy on me at the mo - I carry copies as I see no reason to risk them in any way. I will  read in a couple of days but wanted to see if anyone else experienced this 'phenomenon'


----------



## El Veterano (Mar 28, 2017)

I was paying £245 for fully comp and 365 days Euro travel cover with Safeguard. Your deal sounds rubbish to me, I never was taken in by 'first 3 months free' nonsense either.


----------



## Cass (Mar 29, 2017)

We are with Flux and have 90 days European travel and breakdown cover for 325 that's with me  getting 3 points last year and my husband is registered disabled, they were the best ones this year but ive used them on and off over the years and never had any problems


----------



## hotrats (Mar 29, 2017)

LegalRoadPirate said:


> Adrianflux (silly name, sounds like some clown) want to charge me £75 per month for being overseas after their very generous gift of 30 free days.Does this sound right?
> 
> No, I don't have the policy on me at the mo - I carry copies as I see no reason to risk them in any way. I will  read in a couple of days but wanted to see if anyone else experienced this 'phenomenon'



You will have to carry the original paperwork.


----------



## IanH (Mar 29, 2017)

You MUST carry the original paperwork when abroad, this includes the V5, MOT and insurance.

We have used Adrian Flux for years, best option as far as I can see, never been offered any dodgy deals either. We have 90 days abroad and 5000miles/yr at present. Fully comp £154!!


----------

